# please help me with my master thesis



## Kschtina

Dear Expats!
My name is Christina Schöpf and I am a student at the Vienna University of Economics and Business Administration. Currently, I am working on my master thesis at the Institute of International Business in the area of expatriate adjustment during international assignments. 
For the empirical part of my thesis I need 70 expats in total who answer my questionnaire – posting the link in forums has not been very successful so far, therefore I am trying to contact people directly.
Since I am new to this community, I am not allowed to post any links, so if anybody were so kind as to fill out my questionnaire, please answer to this thread and I will send you my questionnaire.
You would really help me a lot!!!
Kind regards!
Christina


----------

